# تساؤلات حول الخلايا الشمسية وكمية الإنتاج واستخداماته



## هنكاري (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يسعدني الانظمام لهذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع 

ثانيا لدي بعض التساؤلات التي اود ان اجد لها إجابة: 

اشتريت خلية شمسية قالوا بإن انتاجها 87 وات ، وبطارية 150 انبير، ومحول:

الأسئلة: 

1 ـ كم مصباح تستطيع هذه الخلية إضاءته.

2 ـ هل يمكن الجمع بين المصابيح وتلفزيون ورسيفر، وكم ساعة تكفي البطارية عند شحنها لذلك.

3 ـ هل بإمكان هذه الخلية تشيغيل مكيف تبريد صحراوي. مع التلفزيون او لوحده فقط.

4 ـ هل بإمكاني أن اشبك الطاقة من الخلية إلى المحول مباشرة بدون البطارية ـ في النهار طبعا ـ.

5 ـ هل بإمكاني تشغيل المصابيح على البطارية فقط بدون الخلية. ولكم ساعة.

6 ـ هل أستطيع تشغيل ثلاجة صغيرة وإذا كان الجواب لاء، فهل المشكلة في الكمية المنتجة، أم أن البطارية لا تتحمل ذلك، بمعنى هل تستطيع البطارية ولكن لمدة قصيرة. 

كلي أمل أن اجد إجابة على تساؤلاتي ولكم كامل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم أهلابك في القسم وفي المنتدى

وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة حلول رمضان

كل أسئلتك أجبت عنها بالكامل في موضوع كم خلية تحتاج لمنزلك ؟

طرق الحساب والأحمال وكل شيء مذكور بالكامل وحساب الوقت أيضا...

بالنسبة لامكانية الربط بدون بطارية ممكن بكل تأكيد لكن لن يكون النظام مستقر خاصة لو قل مستوى الضوء

بالتوفيق


----------



## هنكاري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس الكردي

اشكرك على تفاعلك 

وقد تصفحت الموضوع المذكور وهو موضوع مثري بلاشك، ولكنني مبتدي واجهل الكثير عن علم الكهرباء والطاقة لذلك اتمنى ان اجد اجابة على الأسئلة المحددة هنا بشكل مبسط لعلي استطيع فهم ذلك.

اعلم انني تعبتكم شوي لكن تحملونا وشكرا لك


----------



## ابو توفيق (2 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الهنكاري
يجب حساب استطاعات كلا من الريسيفر ةالتلفاز المكيف الصحراوي وماهو عدد اللمبات واستطاعاتها
لا ينصح الربط بشكل مباشر يعني التشغيل على الخلية مباشرة


----------



## بابكر قرشى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ هنكارى 
استاذن من الاخ الكردىواحاول الاجابة على بعض التساولات لديكم 
1/ يمكن اضاة عدد 6مصابيح بقدرة 11واط للمصباح 
2/ عند اكتمال شحن البطارية تعطيك مالايقل عن 6ساعات لهذه الاجهزه
3/ تحسب على حسب قدره المكيف والامبير 
4/ يمكن ذلك لكن يظل الامبير هو المشكلة وكمية الاضاءه
5/ يمكن ذلك لعدد 6ساعات لكن كم مصباح تريد التشغيل 
6/ يمكن ذلك بعد حساب قدرة الثلاجة لكن الزمن يكون قصير جدا 
اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت لتوضيح ذلك


----------



## معن الدباغ (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*امنية*

بارك الله فيكم نتمنى المزيد
اسف على التاخير في الرد لانشغالي :6::70:


----------



## زينه السعدي (15 أغسطس 2009)

*الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة*

السلا م عليكم انا من قسم هندسة الطاقة في كلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد انشأ هذا القسم حديثا" بعد ان كان قسم الهندسة النوويه ولكن لظروف البلد كان التغيير نرجو دعمكم لنا بالكتب او ماتستطيعون شاكرين تعاونكم معنا


----------



## زينه السعدي (15 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو الاجابة عن تسالي بخصوص افضل زاوية ميل للخلية الشمسيه وكذلك ماهي المتحسسات المستخدمة في قياس شدة اشعة الشمس الساقطة على لوح الخلية.مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الساحر (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تعتمد زاوية ميل الخلية علي مدي قوة الاشعاع الشمسي الساقط علي الخلية ، هذا كان في الماضي الان نحن نستخدم في الحسسات الاشعة حيت يتم توجيه الخلية تلقائياً حسب سقوط اشعة الشمس ....................


----------

